# Gunsmith needed



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I realized that my other post sounded a little confusing in the title.


Basically I'm just hoping to get some recommendations on a good and trustworthy gunsmith in the Salt Lake or Tooele valley areas that can do some work on my hunting rifle.
I'm looking to put a muzzle brake on my 7 mag. 
And
have it tuned up. 
ex., floating the barrel properly and to see if the action has been bedded properly too.
I feel like it should be shooting tighter groups than what I'm getting..


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody have a phone number for Roger's rifle shop?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I have it saved in my phone as 801-250-0698, but that's from a few years ago. Not sure if that's still correct.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I have it saved in my phone as 801-250-0698, but that's from a few years ago. Not sure if that's still correct.


Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

There's a blacksmith close to my work the has good reviews.
Called - Black Magic Gunworks
Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I sold my 7mm mag (the only gun I have ever sold), and bought a 300 WSM, that solved all my issues with that rifle


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I know a guy in Draper who is a retired engineer who builds sub MOA guns as a hobby. I took him my 270 WSM and had him look it over after a "gun smith" originally worked on it. I was impressed with the diagnostics he gave my gun, he ended up re-bedding the stock, did a trigger job and re crowned the barrel. Cost me $250 but, upon new data collection i realized it was worth every penny. PM me if you want his number..


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I know a guy in Draper who is a retired engineer who builds sub MOA guns as a hobby. I took him my 270 WSM and had him look it over after a "gun smith" originally worked on it. I was impressed with the diagnostics he gave my gun, he ended up re-bedding the stock, did a trigger job and re crowned the barrel. Cost me $250 but, upon new data collection i realized it was worth every penny. PM me if you want his number..


Thanks for your input.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

this is prob too late , but i just took my 7MM Mag to Black Label Precision and had a break put on it and lightened the trigger and added a rail for my by pod, they are great guys and do good work and very reasonable priced. Be careful, you may leave with a $4,000 1200 yard gun though :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i can send you his cell # if you want it


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

cdbright said:


> i can send you his cell # if you want it


Can you PM it to me along with his address?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

This is how I tuned my 7mm. I tried different factory ammo until it shot half inch groups, installed a 500.00 scope then I was done. Of course recoil not as much a problem with a heavy M77.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Ridgetop , i sent a PM 

My 7mm shoots great now, grouping 2" at 600 yards already and can watch through the scope to the hit now:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Gona try 1,000 yards this weekend for the hell of it


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Have any of you 7MM guys shot over 162 grain? I think i may bump up to 184/185 grain from them but having a hard time finding it ???


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Hornady brand is what i am looking for, currently using their 162 grain


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

cdbright said:


> Have any of you 7MM guys shot over 162 grain? I think i may bump up to 184/185 grain from them but having a hard time finding it ???


If your looking to bump up the weight, Berger has a twist rate calculator that may help you choose the optimum weight for your particular rifle.

https://bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/

I have acquired the necessary supplies to load some 175 gr Sierra Game Kings. They have a great BC and good reviews so why not, right. I hunted with a gentleman using 180 gr Bergers a few years back and they were devastating on elk.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Whiskey H0und said:


> If your looking to bump up the weight, Berger has a twist rate calculator that may help you choose the optimum weight for your particular rifle.
> 
> https://bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/
> 
> I have acquired the necessary supplies to load some 175 gr Sierra Game Kings. They have a great BC and good reviews so why not, right. I hunted with a gentleman using 180 gr Bergers a few years back and they were devastating on elk.


Where you guys shooting over 600 yards? i figure i am going to have to either stick with the 162s i have OR go to a higher weight and sight in there and live with it..... i am on the fence, i guess i will see after this weekend, but i dont want to run out of energy after 600 yards with only 162 grain


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I have been loading 160 gr Sierra Spritzers and pushing them at 3150 FPS with RL22. My program shows 1500+ ft lbs at 600 yards and it drops to 800 ft lbs at 1000. Hypothetically the 175 is almost identical with an estimated muzzle velocity of 2900 FPS but I have not put anything down range as of yet.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i am going to see what these 162s do at 1,000 + and take it from there


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

160s to 165s is the magic grain# for 7mm and a few other calibers


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

yea we went out again on Sunday and shot with the crazy winds but my 162s were **** near going through 3/8" plate at 500 yards so i think i will have enough to get through a shoulder if i need to.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

@RIDGTOP , did you get your break put on your 7MM ?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

cdbright said:


> @RIDGTOP , did you get your break put on your 7MM ?


No, 
I may need to wait a year. 
I ended up putting the money down on a car for my wife. Which has me in a pretty good spot right now.:mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to try and sell a few things in the next few months, so there may still be a chance this year.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> No,
> I may need to wait a year.
> I ended up putting the money down on a car for my wife. Which has me in a pretty good spot right now.:mrgreen:


hahaha SMART MAN YOU ARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

